# First Two Color Baits



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Very happy with these. What do you think?


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Look good to me!


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

They look good to me. What color glitter are you using?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I am using Blue.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice BigFoot still waiting on those free samples LOL


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Keep waiting Stuhly, testing must be proven-ed first lol.


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

looking good now start to go crazy with combinations of colors and glitter its still winter lol


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

verbinator said:


> looking good now start to go crazy with combinations of colors and glitter its still winter lol


Winter is over fishing season now ask my boss (Stuhly) .


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

LOL must be nice its ice ice baby up here


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

verbinator said:


> looking good now start to go crazy with combinations of colors and glitter its still winter lol


Is this crazy enough for ya.


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

they look good


----------

